

Show HN: Mixed martial arts fan site - CombatPicks.com - transition
http://www.combatpicks.com/
Combat Picks was built to be a fun tool for MMA fans to make predictions/picks on fights.  The site was built by two people (1 design - 1 code) over the course of about a month.  I don't have any plans for monetization - we really just built the site as MMA fans to be able to provide a fun service to other people.<p>http://www.combatpicks.com/<p>We have lots of improvements in the pipeline - i'd love to hear some feedback/ideas on what we can improve.
======
transition
Combat Picks was built to be a fun tool for MMA fans to make predictions/picks
on fights. The site was built by two people (1 design - 1 code) over the
course of about a month. I don't have any plans for monetization - we really
just built the site as MMA fans to be able to provide a fun service to other
people.

<http://www.combatpicks.com/>

We have lots of improvements in the pipeline - i'd love to hear some
feedback/ideas on what we can improve.

------
chrishamant
Just out of curiosity - how do you get the data for this?

~~~
transition
Wikipedia

~~~
damog
I'm a big MMA fan and a Web developer.

Are you only pulling Strikeforce and UFC events? Are you thinking at some
point pulling from more sources? For instance, Sherdog's event calendars and
the like?

This is also very nice that was recently featured on MiddleEasy:
[https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=aHBsM3NmMG41bXVybW...](https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=aHBsM3NmMG41bXVybWc4dm0zZmNqNG1rc2tAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ&gsessionid=OK)

~~~
transition
Right now i'm only pulling Strikeforce and UFC. Since the events are updated
manually i don't really have the time right now to research and maintain cards
for so many promotions. Perhaps with the use of something like mechanical turk
it could be made manageable without breaking the bank.

I was trying to avoid scraping sherdog since i'm not sure of the legal
ramifications of doing so. Felt a little bit safer using wikipedia.

